# Soft plastics help!



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone who makes their own soft plastics have any info on what plastic
to use or where I can buy plastic for worm making? Found a liquid plastic on lurecraft.com but wondered if anyone has used this or what they thought of it and if anyone else sells it or a better product at lower prices? Thanks for the help


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

last I checked M-F was the best soft plastic you could get (for hand-pouring). This was years ago though so maybe there are some new companies out there.

http://www.fishingworld.com/M-F-Man...48187130069&Cart=13271950942173966&SKU=2228LP


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RBoyer said:


> and if anyone else sells it or a better product at lower prices?


I tried going the cheap route with several different manufacturers and was moderately to extremely disappointed.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks that helps to. Seems like basically the same stuff but they have some different colors/accessories I can use for sure.


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah that's what I figured. A gallon should net quite allot of bait especially when you add the salt and color. Still seems allot cheaper than buying a Ton of expensive bait! Plus I can fool around and tweak the baits a little to my needs which is the biggest perk for me!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RBoyer said:


> Thanks that helps to. Seems like basically the same stuff but they have some different colors/accessories I can use for sure.
> -Ryan Boyer


Somewhat the same, but look who has been in business longer. Not trying to rip on lure craft but they state "ALL OF LURECRAFT PLASTIC IS _NOW_ PHTHALATE FREE" whereas M-F states "M-F Plastics _have been_ Phthalate free for over 40 years". Seems like Lurecraft changed it's formula recently, which can be a bad thing if they got it wrong (have had this happen before). I've ordered numerous things from both Lurecraft and M-F and not trying to rip on either one, just throwing out some info.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RBoyer said:


> Yeah that's what I figured. A gallon should net quite allot of bait especially when you add the salt and color. Still seems allot cheaper than buying a Ton of expensive bait! Plus I can fool around and tweak the baits a little to my needs which is the biggest perk for me!
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


A gallon will net a ton of baits, but beware of "tweaking" baits etc, it can get real addictive real fast, especially if you start crushing fish on them. Also Every tweak/revision requires a new mold (or 5), so it can get real expensive real fast!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Hahaha sounds awesome! I'm really pumped to start making baits! Will be ordering supplies here in the next few weeks. Got a few ideas for different baits I want to try and get some ready for the spring bass season! Might sell some to the locals and guys I fish with to fund that addction if I'm successful!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Which plastic would be best for soft like Yamamoto type soft baits? 
they sell super soft plastic just wondering if that's what I should use or would the medium be this soft after adding the salt?.... May just order a pint of a few different kinds and try different mixtures until I get the consistency I want

-Ryan Boyer


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RBoyer said:


> May just order a pint of a few different kinds and try different mixtures until I get the consistency I want
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


More or less what I did.


----------

